# Start Here > Welcome >  >  Useful Links

## gab

DreamViews Academy - The best way to get personalized guidance from an experienced teacher.

Pick from the Intro class for Beginners, General Lucid Dreaming, DILD, WILD, Dream Yoga and Advanced Dream Control (for experienced lucid dreamers).

The Academy is open to every registered member. All you need to do is read the sticky in the forum and make a thread, which will be your workbook to post your questions and receive answers. Your Workbook operates the same as the forum, only it's more personal.

DreamViews Recommended Lucid Dreaming Tutorials

Dreamviews Podcast - Listen to sexy voices of Dreamviews asking questions and giving answers.

Lucid and non-lucid dreaming competition - Join competition for motivation and fun

Official Lucid challenges Task of the Month - TotM and Task of the Year - TotY, and other user challenges - test your lucid and non-lucid skills competing in fun and wacky tasks

Contact staff

Chat Moderators - For issues related to IRC chat
Dream Guides - For personal help with dreams and techniques
Moderators - For forum issues/problems
Administrators - For any issue, please contact On-site administrator gab.

Meta - Post here to ask about general forum issues or problems with posting in threads and Dream Journals.

Talk to Staff - Post here to report problems with forum members or forum content. Private conversation with staff only.

Forum rules http://www.dreamviews.com/news-annou...9-11-13-a.html


List of Dreaming Terms/Acronyms and Definitions - Learn what DILD, FILD,MILD,SSILD,WILD and WBTB mean.

Sleep Paralysis Explained - Why you don't have to worry about SP

Dream Tube - Lucid Dreaming Videos by DV members

Lucid dreaming book reviews and recommendations - Read and add your own.

 <<< click to connect

----------

